# Sa Normanville 11/6



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Went down Normanville to try my luck. Bloody cold this morning had to clear the ice off my car prior to leaving. Got down normy about 8:30 and launched next to the jetty trolled a yo zuri crystal minnow around managed three big squid and two rock cod. I've decided I don't need a squid jag anymore the crystal minnow catches them. I'll try to add some pics when I get on the pc later


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

having probs posting other photos file size is too big
biggest squid tube measured 33cm


----------

